# Your other talent...



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

What are your other talents, hobbies, interests or obsessions?

What else makes you tick besides woodworking? Lumberjocks are a talented bunch and I'm sure there is all kinds of interesting things about you that we didn't know. Please share it here. Maybe some of us will find other common interests!

Feel free to include photos of your other work or you in action, as well as appropriate links.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good topic, Blake!

Many of you know my other main hobbies are writing and playing music, and photography. Samples of a few songs I wrote and recorded on my keyboard can be found on my home page.

http://www.loyno.edu/~cbmarsh/index.htm

It's a rather crude setup, but all the instrument tracks are played by me.

Here is one of my favorite photos:


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

I wish I had time for other activities - well sometimes! Alpine skiing and most Saturdays an hour or so of bowling, in the summer gardening and maintenance of the house


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

I guess I don't have any other "talents" but besides woodworking my interests include in no particular order: Cooking, Travel, Photography, and Wine. And of course design (art, furniture, interior and architecture). I have a pretty nice little collection of design books.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

In addition to woodworking, I also do wood carving and leather work, read voraciously,a play with my dogs, and generally try to stay out of my wife's hair Right now I'm playing on the computer while waiting for glued up panels to dry for a table top..


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

tly working and wood working. I took up wood working when my 2 boys finished baseball and scouts.


----------



## bfd (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh hey Blake,

What about you?


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

Besides woodworking I enjoy spending time outdoors hunting and fishing, I also enjoy photography although I no longer have the equipment to do it the way I would like to.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

My other hobby is snowboarding but I haven't done much of that lately, I've also built and ran a couple of .coms but don't really have the time for that anymore either.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Glenn, nice shots!


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Now that I am back in KY, I try to get out to the Red River Gorge atleast once a week to sport climb. Since the economy is slow now, I have more time than ususal to monkey around. Lucky for me climbing is free and gas is getting cheaper.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Gee, I have so many interests! Cane making, some furniture creations, Koi ponding, organic gardening, gourmet cooking (gotta' keep husband fat & happy!), beaded jewelry designing, home renovations, photography, etc. Here's a website I created earlier to show off some of them: http://www.geocities.com/meiliemh22/index.html

I ran out of tile renovation projects, so now I'm invading my husband's wood workshop. 
My latest activities are shown here: www.gallerymh.com


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Let's try this again: http://www.gallerymh.com


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I fly fish with my husband too. I'd make our own flies but I think I have enough projects going on right now.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I also do decorative paint, cooking and I used to do needlecraft, like cross stitching and crocheting, but I haven't done that for a long time.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh where to begin…
So in the house we have 6 display fish tanks. We keep African Cichlids, Fancy Guppies, platies, bettas and 2 salt-water reef tanks with clown-fish in one of them. We also recently acquired a bearded dragon named Lizzie, I wanted Freddy but my wife and 2 year old won out.

Outside the house I do a fair amount of gardening and recently started a collection of bonsai trees.

During the summer I bicycle about 100 miles a week, go fishing every chance I get and go up to the lake to relax and I am in the process of hiking the 46 high peaks of the Adirondacks.

During the fall we hunt partridge, turkey and deer.

During the winter I am a member of the local ski patrol and I snowmobile in my free time.


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

Aside from supporting my kids in their various activities, I run trail ultra-marathons with distances ranging from 50k to 100 miles. Not doing too much this year, but have run quite a few in recent years. Running through the night on mountain trails brings a whole new awareness of those sounds in the night.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i play hockey for a local hockey team, and play lacrosse every once and awhile with my friends

also skiing, bowling and almost every other sport once and while with my friends


----------



## JustinWright (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of my time is spent running a large Tool & Die Shop. Trying to keep my 5 kids from killing each other or someone else comes next. Last when everything is done I can get out to the shop and make something and hope it looks close to what I was thinking of.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I write. I also read quite a bit and take in the theatre and movies when I can. I also like to cook. I used to have a darkroom and did quite a bit of large format photography but now I've gone digital. I collect and restore woodworking tools and I do the heavy lifting for my wife's gardening habit. We also ride mountain bikes.

always,
J.C.

P.S. Nice shots Charlie and BigBuck.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I don't know if this could be judged as an atttribute but I have become a pretty good judge of character.
I spend a good deal of my free time observing human behavior.
I'll tell you this, we are, to a great extent, predictable by our envrionments and exposure to skill sets.

Bob


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

That is an excellent point Bob#2. I have found by keeping my mouth shut and my ears open, that I am akin to being more intuitive about people and situations around me. My wife just thinks that I am quiet. But I have my own opinion about that.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm… I'm not sure it can be judged as an attribute, Bob. The tendency to create ones own context to substantiate character judgments is a typical failing of someone that considers themselves skilled in that regard. However, what do I know, my talents are more towards pissing people off rather than thinking I've figured them out.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

I play hokey twice a week, I also go skeet shouting and fly fishing. Whenever I can and I like working on cars and racing them.

Its realy intresting to find out what everyone else does apart form wood working.

Callum


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

I like to play golf (Unfortunately I suck).

I like my work. The projects just keep coming.

I have a nine year old Daughter who keeps me busy. (the other two are all grown up)

I like design. I make a lot of drawings and SU models that never get built.


----------



## Woodn88s (Sep 14, 2008)

I play piano and keyboards in "The Wild River Band" I made my living as a musician for almost 15yrs playing drums and keyboards,while woodworking part time. The tables have just turned.
I write songs now (when time permits) and have a small digital recording studio in my house. 
My 1 man woodworking business keeps me real busy.
Go Phillies!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

First let me say "great Pictures Glenn"

I like to play golf. I have only been playing for the past 5 or 6 years, but just love the game. I am getting better at it too. Played about 75 rounds this past summer.
I am also, (or at least used to be) into giant scale radio control model airplanes. I have been building and flying these things for over 25 years. Lately I have stopped because the hobby has just gotten out of hand. Too many big companies into it now. I guess I have lost my passion. The following is a picture of me at a local fly-in a few years back. The plane is a 1/3 scale model of a home built, called the FlyBabby Biplane. Power is a converted 50 cc. gas chainsaw engine, swinging a 22 inch prop. The model weighs about 22lbs and was lost latter that year in a mid-air collision, with another giant bipe…..... that was just spectacular….....


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Vegetable gardening, fishing and camping, Outside of work and maintaining my property I don't have much time for anything else. I am pretty good at camping, park my trailer set up the camp site and play cribbage, I could use some more practice.


----------



## sidestepmcgee (Mar 14, 2008)

now you can't ask us our hobbies without telling us yours,blake!I am a avid cyclist ,fisher,garderner,and winemaker.basically anything that mother nature offers.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, my turn.

I love my part time job (and career path) as a *Paid-Call Firefighter*

I also love my full time job working at the *Used Tool Store* which pays the bills and supports my tool habit.

I am also a *musician*, classically trained pianist since I was 7 years old and then dove head on into the Jazz scene in high school. I play Jazz piano/keyboard/organ as well as trombone and drums. I played in a lot of jazz combos with my friends in high school and college. I also played for a few rock cover/dance bands for ritzy parties and weddings where I actually made some good money for a while. I still sit in with some of those bands from time to time.

I was part of a Boy Scout troop when I was younger which put a heavy emphasis on *Backpacking.* We planned a backpacking trip for almost every month of the year including 50-75 milers in the high Sierras each summer. I still love to hike but haven't done as much lately.

In college I became obsessed with *Photography* when I was given an old all-manual ROLEI camera as a gift. I set up a darkroom in a tiny shed and did everything myself from rolling and developing my own film to making the prints, mat and frame. I'm all digital now but still love to shoot.

I have aways loved *Sailing*, which I haven't done much of lately. But we always seemed to have some old small sailboat in the family that I could spend hours out on the lake with.

I've built two backyard *Boats* with my grandpa. The first was a very crooked little 10' fishing boat when I was a kid. The second was a 16' sailboat with double birth (sleeper) cabin which took about 8 years to finish. I've been planning to blog the story as soon as I get some old photos together.

Recently I've taught myself a little about Web Design.

But my recent obsession as you know is *Woodworking.*


----------



## northlander (Jun 11, 2008)

I find myself juggling numerous activities and projects like everyone here, I spend more time with my photography than woodworking at the moment but I also engage in the usual assortment of outdoor activities as well as spending time with the family. Here's a few photos, if you're really interested my photo site is jp3photo.com


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm really really good at sleeping.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW and GREAT ! There are sp many others out there that are also photographers! ...I wonder if there's a direct link to wood? ...a few others are writing, fixing things, inventing, gardening, building and just plain flying by the seat of my pants!


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

maybe poetry?

Lumberjocks

Starting the day looking through the forums, pictures, and blogs,
reading that the lumberjocks are going to the dogs.
These things we think, say, then write,
The pictures we post, some in black and white,
Seem to bring me inspiration and trigger my sense of curiosity,
Even when some of the topics bring animosity.
Can I make the things these other jocks can build,
Maybe one day I'll be real good and start a guild.
Other woodworkers will follow my leed,
Hoping, praying, wanting to succeed.
Everyone is welcome here from miners to people selling stocks,
If you work wood as a hobby or for a living you are one of us lumberjocks!

Oh, and who can forget Brazillian Jiu Jitsu!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

In addition to being a people watcher and despite the rather stern rebuttal from the son of shrink, I also do this for relaxation. <vbg>
These are heritage varieties of tomatoes, some over 100 years old and never on the grocery store tables.

Too ugly, can't ship them, don't store well, too labour intensive…


From greenhouse 2008


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, I think I feel Bob #2 staring at me with those wolverine eyes . . . I find myself people watching too, observing their antics. Afterwards I usually want to go the other direction when I figure them out. There are a few friendly faces I'd like to get to know, but I really enjoy doing my projects and hanging around my pet husband, I mean my pets and my husband. (He is my best friend!)


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Meilie, I love your Koi! 
Always wanted a pond like that after visiting the Islands a few times.
Ah yes, people, are there any more interesting animals? <g>

Bob


----------



## JohnnyR (May 7, 2008)

Here are just a few of the kids…



Of course everything comes back to woodworking…




J.R.


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I love to fish, camp, and hang out with my kids. I also read ALOT, I can pick up a 800 page book and can finish it in less than 24 hours.


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have too many hobbies and trying to cut back on some. I love ridng both road and mountain bikes I try to get about 100 mile or more a week in on a bike, playing with my son, my race car, I give up competitive archery a few years ago, oh yeah my antique car and my race car. I think that pretty much has it.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I like to golf - but I haven't done too much of that lately and I spend a lot of time with a fishing rod in my hands while sitting in my moat on the nearby lakes or rivers.

The thing that I spend most of my time at is volunteering at a local historical society park. We have 110 acres of land a park that is the only remaining navigable portion of Pennsylvania's Union Canal. 110 acres is a LOT of grass to cut during the summer months. In addition to the landscaping, I am also a canal boat captain - we provide canal boat rides through the oldest existing transportation tunnel in the United States.


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

I can eat celery and sing show tunes at the same time.


----------



## NedB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmm, 
I look at some of the other Photographers on here, and think… Man I'm in the wrong game… but I do commercial real estate photos. Here's a shot I couldn't use for work, but thought was too nice to pass up…


and here's one from a vacation I took this summer









and here's my 'road shots' blog…http://nedsroadshots.blogspot.com/


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

an artist is an artist is an artist!! Wow.. quite a creative bunch of people we have here!!

my hobbies: photography, writing, leatherwork, cooking, gardening, woodworking, flyfishing, canoeing, thinking, people-analyzing (not like people watching as mentioned above exactly, but determining motivations and challenges. Oh so much fun). 
here are some of my photos


















and my all-time favourite photo, taken at Singing Sands National Park in Tobermory Ontario 









so *MARTIN* when's that photography site getting started??? (big evil grin)


----------



## Argyllshire (Sep 13, 2007)

I agree,alot of talent….and nice people here on LJ.
I also enjoy cooking especially baking,working on old cars, restoring antiques and photography. Here is a link to my work on Flickr.http://www.flickr.com/photos/jacampbell/
Here is a sampler.

Wild Goose family at an old mill pond

"HUES" Fall leaves on Smith River

"ITS THE REAL THING" A Coke cap in the gutter on a rainy nite.

"CALIGRAPHY"-Weeds in a pond

"GREEN VELVET" A detail of Grotto Falls


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Good question Blake; what fascinating reading it makes, bringing more alive some of my virtual friends.

I spend quite a lot of time researching my family history. That led to a two-week visit to Ontario last year where I met up with more that two dozen members of the DOWSON family whom I'd been instrumental in linking together through my researches. Many had had no idea of the existence of some of the the others. I'm trying to write a book on one aspect, but the story will not stand still; new information keeps emerging!

Our motor cycle touring has declined over the last couple of years, along with the weather. But Mrs. YS and I have travelled Great Britain and mainland Europe aboard our Honda ST1100.

An ex-dabbler with Hypo and suchlike, my involvement with photography has also declined, but I'm rarely without a digital camera to hand. Here are some ofmy efforts:




































What else is there in this pipe and slippers retirement of mine?

Oh yes, I am volunteer Collections Manager and trustee at the local museum, where I spend at least a day every week.

I collect, or accumulate, books. Mainly motor cycle touring tales (I have nearly 100, some dating back to the 1920s). Also woodworking, WW2, Colditz, early motoring, local history, music etc etc.

I try to play guitar (and accumulate those too) - just 'crude' strumming to accompany my singing(!). Also giving the banjolele a go. George Formby - anyone heard of him? Just got an autoharp too.

Then there's the grandchildren, and keeping our 100 year-old house and garden in order. Not to mention Lumberjocks.


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Gardening, photography (was a professional portrait photographer for about 10 years), I really envy good nature photographers, I have very few good nature photos. I read excessively, sew and work on my house. That's only when I am home though, I visit my mom at least once a month and try to visit each of my two children at least that often, which only leaves me one weekend to myself….but I'm not complaining. I absolutely adore my grandson and he has a brother on the way so I think my hobbies are moving more towards adoring my grandchildren. Oh…and we must not forget the hour or two a day I kill on this web site!!!!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a great thread. I've been shooting (photos) for about 40 years, 32 of those as a newspaper photographer. Even though it was my occupation, it was also my passion, and I still shoot as much as I can. I'm pretty much limited on my gardening and fishing because of a bad back, but I do try to do as much as I can. I think Ms. Debbie said it best…. "art is art", and I think anyone that loves to work with wood is an artist, no matter what they create. I've won more than 60 awards for photography and graphic design from the Virginia Press Association, but they've never meant that much to me. What grabs my heart the most is when someone actually pays me a compliment. Doesn't matter if it's a friend or a stranger. That's one thing about the newspaper business….. you very seldom get told what a good job you did, but if you screw up one time… you hear it from all directions…. Without mentioning all your names, I have to say the photos on this thread are amazing. Very good indeed. We should have a forum for us to display our photos….. what do you think?
- JJ


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry, I left off the music stuff. Been playing "something" since I was 11. I like guitar, but drums was my first love. I'm fortunate to have a set of Ludwig drums to beat around on and a Gibson Les Paul w/Marshall amp to make noise whenever I want. It sounds good to me…. especially if I've had a few beers…..... 
- JJ


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well thought I would chime in here as well and say what a great idea for a thread and how really good looking those pics are. Besides woodworking my recent pursuits have been my now 2 year old daughter, photography and just being outdoors and trying to get my daughter outside as often as I can as well.

I am very fortunate to havea job where I am almost always outside and also get some occasional time to take some pictures around the office…









Justa few photos I have taken that are on my Flickr page of "Around the Office"

I would vote for and join a place similiar to LJs about photos as well.

CtL


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

gee I can't beleive I am the only one that is good at making my wife mad at me. really I like to shoot fish and camp. I also have the veggie garden every year. I am really good in bed sleeping that is. I also storm spot for the city and like watching the weather.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I like photography, I have a fish pond in the back yard, I play guitar for my church, and if I didn't fly for a living it would be a hobby, too.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Agian, I am awed by how many photographers there are that have a strong connection to woodworking or is it how many woodworkers are photographers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uutank (Jul 6, 2008)

Hobbies ..well ok so this is more of a obsession .. I love Tanks ! As in German,Russian,American,British, some French armor. I found a guy on ebay years ago that actually sold track links to some German tanks .. I have to-date track links from panzer 2,3,4 ,a hertzer, a panther and a tiger 1 track pin. I also have a periscope for a Sherman tank and a sighting scope from a American tank destroyer.. these things are totally useless in the tradition sense however they make great boat anchors and door stops but I totally love them. I've also got a dozen or so prints and models of said tanks. I tend to perfer ww1 and 2 tanks but who doesn't get goose bumps when looking at a M1 Abrams tearing across the landscape.
I also love good cigars and am very VERY happy to say I have a wonderful wife who allows me to be me 
Cheers


----------



## Icemizer (Sep 16, 2008)

My other hobby is video. I can not take a still picture to save my soul but video ah now thats another story. Recently I have begun producing commercials for small businesses. I have in fact made one for a Lumberjock which you may watch below.
http://i282.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid282.photobucket.com/albums/kk271/dealwithitproductions/WEIS1.flv
See all Movie DVDs reviews at Expotv

Please feel free to PM me with any questions you may have.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Travelling the globe. I wish.


----------



## grained (Nov 13, 2008)

I have the two kids, a crazy dog(half black lab/half black and white husky = hershey brown blue eyed lab w/ curly tail). Right now I work(debit/credit expiditing) plus work some more work (tutor at an inner city charter high school) plus go to school full time. My other hobbies are art/drawing and tropical fishkeeping. I have close to 700 gallons of freshwater filled fish tanks in my basement occupied by some rare fish you don't see in stores.

I mess around with photography too but I haven't had the time or the equipment to get really into it. I also freelance as a caricaturist. Been doing that for about seven years now. I used to work at an amusement park on commission with it but now I'm a diva and only do parties where i know exactly what the pay I'm coming home with is.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hobbies other than woodworking , amateur radio, fishing…and a full time job of raising my adopted daughter from Russia….now that's a full time job definitely not a hobby but it sure is fun and exciting. Her slumber parties send me packing back to the shop for peace of mind and quiet…another good excuse for time in the shop. 
I can't say any hobby is better and more rewarding than woodworking be it personal or for business.

Bruc


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

Let's see, I play hockey, throw knives (woodworking comes in handy for making targets), go hiking/backpacking and like to do computer programming.


----------

